

Ask YC: Interactive Graphing Library - bockman

I'm looking for a library that is capable of generating graphs of B-trees (and other topologies) comparable to Graphviz. As a catch, I'd need the graph that's generated to be interactive so when a user hovers over, selects, or groups nodes my program will be notified in some way and able to respond accordingly. The data to be represented in the nodes is text and I'd like if I could offer node based text coloring, etc (this isn't that important).
======
frisco
Check out Prefuse: <http://prefuse.org/>

It's in Java and a really solid library. For the web, there's Prefuse Flare:
<http://flare.prefuse.org/> which is an ActionScript 3 port (so, basically
programmatic Flash) that also works really well. I use Flare a lot and it's
great; AS3 hasn't been that hard to learn. It's all very well documented and
there are tutorials available (and a good user community).

Example gallery using Prefuse: <http://prefuse.org/gallery/>

------
bockman
Wow that was fast. Thanks a lot for the perfect and instantaneous response. :)

